# Graphics



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Folks
Does anyone know of a graphics company that can or does graphics for the Hymer range, I have some that need to be replaced due to scratches, I can get them from Hymer but the cost is rather prohibitive I am told.
Thanks in advance for any advice.

Ron


----------



## bmb1uk (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi I would think most graphic makers could copy them for you


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Ron,

Have you tried the parts dept. of Brownhills at Preston. They sold some on eBay a while ago and said that they had more in stock to get rid off. I haven't seen them come up for sale though,


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

There are a couple of suppliers on ebay. Here's one http://stores.ebay.co.uk/onlinedesi...06857519&_sid=727253419&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322

Just type in Hymer decal in ebay or google.

I think that many decal printers have the font and will design what you need.

Good luck.

Barry


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi All
After lots of emailing and phone calls I came up with nothing until, I was going through our local town and saw a company called Dab Hand, asked would they do them which they agreed to and I have to be honest they did a fantastic job.
If anyone wants graphics done get in touch with them tel 01443673334 ask for Patrick.
Hope I am not breaking the rules here.

Ron


----------

